# GOTHIC 1 ! Problem mit Gorn?!?



## redcrush (16. August 2004)

hi,
also,wie angesprochen,habe ich ein problem mit gorn,und zwar ein blutiges,in der freien mine.die sollen oder wollen wir ja von den gardisten befreien,die diese überfallen haben.nun in der mine angekommen,geht noch alles gut.er kämpft,ich kämpfe.dann gehen wir weiter gerade aus,in die nächste höhle.und dort fängt er an,mich plötzlich und ohne grund anzugreifen.ich habe ihn nicht provoziert.ich habe auch schon versucht nichts zu machen.einfach nur rein gehen und gorn alles machen lassen,d.h. ich habe nicht mal meine waffe gezogen,und trotzdem greift er mich an (vieleicht schnappt er sich noch ein o. zwei gardisten,aber spätestens dann bin ich drann).habe ich was falsch gemacht?oder,was jetzt garnicht gut wäre,ist das ein fehler?weil,wenn das ein fehler ist,wie soll ich denn dann weiter kommen   töten möchte,bzw. kann ich glaube ich auch nicht.wäre nicht schlecht,wenn da jemand was weis.

PS:ich habe mehrmals versucht,bzw. musste ich ja,nochmal neu von draußen in die mine rein zukommen.hoffentlich habe ich nichts vergessen.der letzte speicherstand auserhalb der mine ist jetzt nämlich die aufnahme ins neue lager,nach dem rausschmiss aus dem alten.


----------



## Nemesis447 (16. August 2004)

redcrush am 16.08.2004 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> also,wie angesprochen,habe ich ein problem mit gorn,und zwar ein blutiges,in der freien mine.die sollen oder wollen wir ja von den gardisten befreien,die diese überfallen haben.nun in der mine angekommen,geht noch alles gut.er kämpft,ich kämpfe.dann gehen wir weiter gerade aus,in die nächste höhle.und dort fängt er an,mich plötzlich und ohne grund anzugreifen.ich habe ihn nicht provoziert.ich habe auch schon versucht nichts zu machen.einfach nur rein gehen und gorn alles machen lassen,d.h. ich habe nicht mal meine waffe gezogen,und trotzdem greift er mich an (vieleicht schnappt er sich noch ein o. zwei gardisten,aber spätestens dann bin ich drann).habe ich was falsch gemacht?oder,was jetzt garnicht gut wäre,ist das ein fehler?weil,wenn das ein fehler ist,wie soll ich denn dann weiter kommen   töten möchte,bzw. kann ich glaube ich auch nicht.wäre nicht schlecht,wenn da jemand was weis.
> 
> PS:ich habe mehrmals versucht,bzw. musste ich ja,nochmal neu von draußen in die mine rein zukommen.hoffentlich habe ich nichts vergessen.der letzte speicherstand auserhalb der mine ist jetzt nämlich die aufnahme ins neue lager,nach dem rausschmiss aus dem alten.



hi,

das ist ein alter, bekannter bug der von PB nie behoben wurde.
Gorn ist in der freien Mine aber sowieso nicht so wichtig, lass ihn einfach am eingang stehen.


----------



## redcrush (16. August 2004)

Nemesis447 am 16.08.2004 00:22 schrieb:
			
		

> redcrush am 16.08.2004 00:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo,alles klar.hat geklappt und er ist auch wieder lieb    danke


----------

